# Pdx - Reaches 1500!!!!!



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

Congrats!!!! 1500 plus posts







I have enjoyed your wit, comments, humor and wisdom.

But I do believe that 1456 post are related to conveyor belts









Great Job









Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If the conveyor belt starts running the other direction will he start losing posts????

Congrads PDX and thanks for sharing your wisdom.

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Its all about the Post count! I am right behind you Doug, so don't look back!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Its all about the Post count! I am right behind you Doug, so don't look back!!!


Oh, That was you Andy?

I remember blowing past someone a couple of weeks ago!








My advice, draft me while you can!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Thanks for the notice you guys. One post, or three thousand, you are the greatest, and I am honored to be counted among you!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> PDX
> 
> Congrats!!!!Â 1500 plus posts
> 
> ...


I beg your humble pardon. But there are at least 1000 posts from Doug about calculating towing wieghts ... I know this because most of them are answers to my questions!

Congrats Doug and thanks for all your help! You ARE the guru of towing


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Wow, 1500... that's pretty cool PDX.









I'm trying hard to catch up







!

Walter


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice work Doug, here's to another 1500









Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats Doug! Keep it up.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

doug

good job







please keep it up

darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

This really isn't fair! He's all tucked away at work in his cubicle, probably has the monitor facing away from the entrance, has a fake spreadsheet ready to be popped up when his boss comes in, types up 10 or 15 posts in Word and has them ready to cut & paste, and jacks up his post count! Oh . . . wait a minute . . . that's me.









Congrats Doug. Always enjoy your posts. Will we see hearts on the TT during February? Or is the boss more active and prowling the cubicles after the New Year? Give PDX_Cowboy a bone from me for Christmas.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Doug on hitting the 1500 mark
Way to go









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Doug,

Your wit and humor sustain me.
Your insight and knowledge amaze me!
But I can't for the life of me
Understand why your wife and me
Keep hanging around with the likes of thee!

Atta Boy, Doug!!!









Keep 'em coming!

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Doug,

Congratulations on your 1500th, and keep the good info coming.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations!!

At least Thor cannot disagree on your post count
















John


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads on 1500. I really enjoy reading your posts. Keep them coming.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whew...Doug has been on a tear recently...









Congrats on the 1500 mark. Guess you'll be at 2000 by end of the year?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Doug...seriously...we need to find lives. See you at the Xmas Party!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Doug...seriously...we need to find lives.


You mean there is more than this?...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doug....get busy and hit the 2006 post on Jan 1st 2006. Now that would be cool.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Doug on hitting the 1500 mark
















Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug....get busy and hit the 2006 post on Jan 1st 2006. Now that would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see... I would have to average 46 posts a day, for the next ten days, hmm?
Sounds doable!









Merry Christmas,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Doug....get busy and hit the 2006 post on Jan 1st 2006. Now that would be cool.
> ...


I just hope you're not taking any vacation during the last week of the year, then there would be NO chance of you hitting the 2k mark.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


Ya see Doug? You're busted! We all know that 1487 of those posts were done from work (and we're jealous). You'd better hope your boss doesn't get an Outback for Christmas.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh man would that be funny








And how would you explain that one shy

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not to worry Scott,

My boss bought a new Cougar 304 BHS the same day I bought my Outback.
He has been way too busy fishing and golfing ever since to notice what I am doing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

